# What do you like about the previous poster? 2013 Edition!



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2012)

New year, new start! Keep the compliment and positive affirmation train a rollin'!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2012)

he is the founder of the feast oops I mean this thread


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 31, 2012)

I just adore her, there's no way around it. Her personality shines through her posts.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 31, 2012)

She's a groovy chick.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2013)

he keeps it real, and does not bitch and moan about the rotten apples life seems to throw his way


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 1, 2013)

She has something nice to say about _everyone_, and I love that.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 1, 2013)

She _always_ makes me think of something nice to say, and I love that.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 1, 2013)

I find him to be one of the most interesting people on this board. Even if I don't necessarily agree with him, I appreciate his thought process.

P.S. I still can't help but hearing the voice of Jeff Goldbloom when I read your posts!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 1, 2013)

He just made me laugh hysterically. He's a quality person. :happy:


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like her avatar :happy:.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2013)

She tells you what you want to know. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2013)

He is an out and proud fa, is a talented artist and has great ambitions


----------



## Mathias (Jan 1, 2013)

She has such a bright and kind personality!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 2, 2013)

I cannot wait to see what great things 2013 is going to bring him; as he deserves more than he knows.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2013)

She is pure unadiluted awesome!!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish I had a sister like her. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2013)

She has a great blog and I enjoy her writing.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2013)

(LINK to your blog please dharma)

She has amazing writing talent, and always writes an amazing and inspirational blog.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 2, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> (LINK to your blog please dharma)
> .



365 Days of Gratitude
(although I haven't "written" much in the last year, but the archives are fun.)


I appreciate her honest interest in members of this forum.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 2, 2013)

Her hair is really cute and I am jealous!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 3, 2013)

We like a lot of the same music.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 3, 2013)

She amazed me today, thank you.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 3, 2013)

(I did?)

I like that she is also an Omnomnomnivore  hahaha


----------



## bigpapi4u (Jan 4, 2013)

her favorite number is 8 thats my fave too


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 4, 2013)

Diggin' his lid in his avatar pic.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2013)

She is a talented writer and her blog is very enjoyable


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 5, 2013)

Such a loving person. I just want to hug her all the time.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 5, 2013)

I love her face and her hair and her bubbly personality! Always love to read her posts.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 5, 2013)

I love how much she is enjoying the forum and how much a part of life here she has already become


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2013)

She is a sweet and wonderful woman.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 5, 2013)

He is a wonderful, friendly man!


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 5, 2013)

I love her glasses!!! The frame looks awesome...>.< I collect glasses by the way


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 5, 2013)

She's a fellow Texan and her posts show a cool, and positive young lady. She's also pretty cute too!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2013)

His profile picture is kickass.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 6, 2013)

He's a pretty awesome dude.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2013)

He's in charge of one of the longest running threads on Dims!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love his smile!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 6, 2013)

She has amazing taste in music and gas actually opened me up to a lot of artists that I hadn't known about.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love seeing the photos she posts in the couples thread. You guys are so cute together :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)

I think she's absolutely adorable... definitely girl crush worthy


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 6, 2013)

Her sense of timing...


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some of my favourite rep-comments have been from him.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 7, 2013)

I love her name and personality and she is just the cutest.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so damned jealous of her hair!! I wish mine would stay curly. She's adorable with great hair.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 7, 2013)

Two words: Grumpy Cat


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 7, 2013)

She lives in Northern California like myself so she understands all the crazy weather updates I've ever posted. 

She's also very caring and sweet. I love reading her posts.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 7, 2013)

She's from San Francisco. I would love to go there!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 8, 2013)

He lives in WA! I want to go there so bad!


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 8, 2013)

She's a down-to-Mars girl...


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 8, 2013)

He's awesome in his penthouse centrally located in the Empire State of Mind building.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 8, 2013)

She's psychic. Which is pretty cool, I think.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2013)

She's adorable.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 8, 2013)

He's a nice guy with an awesome smile :happy:.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2013)

Aaaaaand now she just made me blush, so there's that too. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 8, 2013)

He has a great smile and knows how to party


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2013)

*she's sweet enough to be made of SUGAR *


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 8, 2013)

She has the sweetest, cutest pets on the planet AND a house she's getting to rennovate AND gets to travel a lot, AND I'm just a tad envious of her life (in case that wasn't clear).


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 8, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> She has the sweetest, cutest pets on the planet AND a house she's getting to rennovate AND gets to travel a lot, AND I'm just a tad envious of her life (in case that wasn't clear).



Miss piggy is her avatar, need I say more?  
Also I always see her posts she has the most gorgeous blue eyes and blonde hair! Love it.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 8, 2013)

She's a new person who dove right in and became one of the crew. Smart, funny, and a real cutie to boot. I'm glad she's here. 

Edit: okay, former lurker. I just noticed her join date. LOL!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 8, 2013)

Dromond said:


> She's a new person who dove right in and became one of the crew. Smart, funny, and a real cutie to boot. I'm glad she's here.
> 
> Edit: okay, former lurker. I just noticed her join date. LOL!



Hahaha it's okay, yes former lurker, but after all that time just LURKING I did just dive in! So technically I am new. 

Thanks for the kind words. 

I like that you are always kind and have something nice to say, also you live in Florida so I'm jealous.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 8, 2013)

She has beautiful blonde hair and a great smile!!  ( wish i could pull off blonde ) :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 8, 2013)

So much to say, but from "NW WA" is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 8, 2013)

She's so awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 8, 2013)

He is AMAZING, and he really does have such a wonderful smile


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2013)

She's Cupid's little helper!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 8, 2013)

He would never need a "cupid's helper" *wink*


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 9, 2013)

GORGEOUS COLORED EYE!!!  and I must ask are you a fellow NW WA resident??  

You really do have a beautiful color to your eyes. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

She's from my neck of the woods! Woot!!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> GORGEOUS COLORED EYE!!!  and I must ask are you a fellow NW WA resident??
> 
> You really do have a beautiful color to your eyes. :bow:



I'm a Seattle Gal...via Kent, WA. I grew up and graduated from KM 94. I moved to Goldendale, WA (columbia gorge area) July of 2012.

I miss my home.


And the previous poster lives in my area code; therefor he rocks. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

She's just a kickass gal.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 9, 2013)

Fan of classic animation....


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2013)

Tony is one of the Dim's guys that helps me keep the faith that there are great guys out there. He also has excellent taste in almost everything


----------



## Oona (Jan 9, 2013)

She's super sweet and always has words of encouragement


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 9, 2013)

I am super grateful she reached out to me when things were kinda dreary. She brightened my day.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2013)

She is a fellow psychic, has amazing taste in everything, and is always here to brighten the boards.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 9, 2013)

she is very beautiful especially her smile and seems like the life of a party x


----------



## one2one (Jan 9, 2013)

She lives in a really amazing city and has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

She's a sassy gal. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2013)

He is a wealth of geeky nerdy knowledge of the best kind


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She is a steadfast and loyal friend.


----------



## Oona (Jan 10, 2013)

He's a genuinely nice guy and easy to talk to.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 10, 2013)

She is so sweet and I enjoy reading her posts. And her hair is awesome and she is gorgeous!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She's a beguiling lass, full of vim and vigor.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2013)

he has a fantastic vocabulary


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She knows what makes a singles party fun.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2013)

he quoted red dwarf which makes him infinately cooler


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She knows what Red Dwarf is, and that makes her 20% cooler than she already was.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 10, 2013)

Red Dwarf!!! That pretty much means he rocks too.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She's also part of the Red Dwarf Club. That makes her even more awesome.


----------



## one2one (Jan 10, 2013)

good heart. good mind. good combo.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She has a great everything. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 11, 2013)

He's a good dude, who I'm totally glad to have as a friend.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 11, 2013)

He lives in Louisiana


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 11, 2013)

I love her signature. It's awesome.. and I totally relate.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 11, 2013)

She's a gorgeous, kind-hearted individual.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 11, 2013)

She is stunning and such a kind beautiful soul


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

She make beautiful crafts.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 11, 2013)

A two hours drive away and his mask on his avatar is blue!!! :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

She's a sexy lass, full of beguile and sensuous delight.


----------



## balletguy (Jan 12, 2013)

He appears to be smooth with the ladies.


----------



## Oona (Jan 12, 2013)

Hes a sweet guy!


----------



## balletguy (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the fact that she is from AZ. Go D-Backs


----------



## Oona (Jan 12, 2013)

I like that he went with D-Backs vs Cardinals! 

(Baseball is the one sport I _will_ watch!)


----------



## balletguy (Jan 12, 2013)

She likes baseball and she is a hottie!


----------



## Oona (Jan 12, 2013)

He knows how to make a girl blush! 

(good thing Im the only one in the office today, people might think I was weird for smiling like an idiot while staring at my computer screen)


----------



## balletguy (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the fact that she is at work and on Dimms...a true warrior!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

He has a way with the ladies.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

He added me on facebook, that made me smile.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 12, 2013)

I liker her sense of humor!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

He's just an awesome guy.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 12, 2013)

He seems like a pretty nice guy :happy:.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

She's pretty great.. thank you for the message toots  :: hug ::


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 12, 2013)

She's a sweetheart and I think the pic with a wee curl over her eye was adorable.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

She surprised me by coming out of the woodworks and sent me a little message. I think she's friggen fantastic, adorable, and thoughtful.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

She's a sweet, gorgeous woman.


----------



## one2one (Jan 12, 2013)

He's a gentleman.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

Love her signature and her location.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2013)

It's a privilege to be friends with her.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

She's a sweet woman with a good heart and a strong mind.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love his youtube video :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 13, 2013)

She's a gorgeous woman! :happy:


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 13, 2013)

He's a flirt


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 13, 2013)

She's fun to flirt with. :kiss2:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

He's a great guy who has the ability to make someone smile when needed.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2013)

She has a good heart and is willing to listen and help.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 14, 2013)

don't really know you but i like the fact your not afraid to admit your a weirdo hahaha


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2013)

She admits to being a diva. :bow:


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 15, 2013)

He's a pretty great guy :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks totally stunning in her nekkid pic w/ the black shrug/shawl.


----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2013)

She's an amazing person, a wonderful friend and gorgeous too!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 15, 2013)

She's a sexy gal who inspires me with her confidence. :happy:


----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2013)

He's full of compliments! And I know he has confidence, he just needs to let it out!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

I love that she can admit to being "a girl" (you know what I mean doll).. she's become quite the friend!


----------



## Oona (Jan 15, 2013)

She gets me! I know that I can talk to her about ANYTHING with no judgement, and I love that!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 15, 2013)

She sees something in me that I didn't know was there.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 15, 2013)

He keeps the change a letter going...I love that silly thread. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 15, 2013)

She's a beautiful woman with a good heart.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2013)

He has a love of Animation and really knows his stuff


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2013)

She has an amazing heart!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2013)

He loves to make others laugh, and that is always a good thing in my mind.


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 16, 2013)

I like that he recognizes he might be different or a "weirdo" but being different is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2013)

She's such a cutie and a sweetheart. :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think he's as weird as he portrays.


----------



## Oona (Jan 16, 2013)

Shes my voice of reason!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2013)

She's just one awesome woman!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 16, 2013)

His PM's make me smile.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 16, 2013)

Her smile makes me smile.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 16, 2013)

Mind - amazing
Spirit - real
Body - beautiful

'nuff said


----------



## Oona (Jan 16, 2013)

Full of kind words and a positive outlook. 

And pretty!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 16, 2013)

Oona - Has great bright things ahead of her.


Wow.. thank you so so much!  This made me just feel all warm and tingly.:bow:


ODFFA said:


> Mind - amazing
> Spirit - real
> Body - beautiful
> 
> 'nuff said


----------



## one2one (Jan 16, 2013)

She's bold.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2013)

She posts amazing sounding meals


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2013)

She's always encouraging people.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 16, 2013)

I just adore her, her spirit, her serene manner. I want to be like her when I grow up.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 16, 2013)

She's got a great spirit within her that will manifest itself in glorious ways.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

He's a really nice guy.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 17, 2013)

Her username fits her perfectly. She is so gentle and kind. You can't hope but want to give her a big hug.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 17, 2013)

She's gooorgeous and I love her signature line


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't pinpoint it exactly...I just do.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a sexy goddess who can knock a man's socks off, she just doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's a sexy goddess who can knock a man's socks off, she just doesn't realize it yet.



:wubu: Thank you. 


He knows just the right thing to say to make a girl feel special.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a wonderful person who is already special.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)

Every time I see his location, a little part of me dies wanting to go home.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 17, 2013)

She makes me want to drive out to where she is and bring her back to Seattle.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2013)

We are turbo bros! Tur-bros. Turbo bros. Hmm.





Bonus points for anyone who gets this. lol


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 18, 2013)

Every time he makes an appearance, his "recent pictures" get better and better.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 18, 2013)

Her avatar is so friggin' cute!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 21, 2013)

His birthday is a couple of days after mine :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 21, 2013)

She's has a very genuine, sincere smile to her face.


----------



## Oona (Jan 21, 2013)

She's simply amazing! She always has positive things to say about life and situations!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 21, 2013)

she's good people with a great sense of humor and an appreciation of belly rubs


----------



## Oona (Jan 21, 2013)

He's fun to chat with! Good sense of humor and I'm a bit jealous he rode a train across the country


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 21, 2013)

She doesn't let life keep her down! She has such a positive light through all of the bad things that might put her in a rut. Very caring, fun and beautiful.


----------



## Oona (Jan 21, 2013)

Shes beautiful, inside and out! And sweet as can be!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2013)

She's a real sweetheart! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 21, 2013)

Through thick and thin, he'll be there for her.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 21, 2013)

She is a good friend!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2013)

We share a lot of the same interests.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 24, 2013)

he is a cool dude with great taste in games and pop culture


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 24, 2013)

She's vibrant, talented and lucky enough not to be in an area with snow right now lol...so jealous


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 24, 2013)

I love seeing that smile and that positivity in every post


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 24, 2013)

Her spunk, her honesty, her posts! Love it all. One neat wrapped little package from South Africa.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 24, 2013)

She's always willing to lend an ear and a virtual hug to go with it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2013)

She's so sweet and adorable, I want to put her in my pocket and take her with me everywhere.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2013)

She's so insightful and pretty.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2013)

NewfieGal said:


> She's vibrant, talented and lucky enough not to be in an area with snow right now lol...so jealous



Id happily swap snow for the 30-45 degree celcius days we have been having lately we are about to hit like a week of 30 degree days your welcome to them!!! 


He is the founder of this thread, has awesome taste in games and has an adorable smile


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 25, 2013)

She is a wonderful woman with a kind soul.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 25, 2013)

She always posts the cutest pics, she is sweet and kind and Canadian and I love canadians. <3


----------



## Oona (Jan 25, 2013)

She's super sweet and beautiful! And the best wifey ever!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 25, 2013)

She's a kickass gal!


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 26, 2013)

A handsome, intelligent, unapologetic FA -- admiration


----------



## balletguy (Jan 26, 2013)

She is from a very unique country.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 27, 2013)

I like his profile pic :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2013)

She shares a birthday with Lewis Carroll!!


----------



## one2one (Jan 28, 2013)

He knows interesting bits of trivia.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 28, 2013)

Her quote is very true! It made me giggle to boot.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 28, 2013)

that Poe quote leads me to believe she's got a sharp intellect and damned good taste!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 28, 2013)

He loves literature and music. He's my kind of guy!


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 2, 2013)

He's a really great guy with a brilliant sense of humour


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 2, 2013)

I am LOVING the new avatar!! Way cute! (And she's just a wonderful person to boot)


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 2, 2013)

I love her because of the random things we talk about and we are becoming pretty decent friends ;P hahaha


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 3, 2013)

She's gorgeous, she's funny, and she loves zombies. I think that makes her pretty awesome .


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2013)

She's a sweet lovely woman who is a good friend.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2013)

He's pretty much way cooler than I am. And yet, he's still a really good friend of mine. And I appreciate that. You rock ultimate, dude.


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 4, 2013)

He posts great pictures! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 4, 2013)

Um.. she posts cute pictures too!!


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know if I said this before but I think shes so witty....I want that talent >.<


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2013)

She's just a cute little gal! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 5, 2013)

His last name is Noble, which is perfect, since he's such a noble guy  Happy belated birthday, btw.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 5, 2013)

I imagine he'd be a good cuddler.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> I imagine he'd be a good cuddler.



She's so incredibly nice and has gorgeous eyes! :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 5, 2013)

I am totally appreciative and thankful for his help on facebook the other day.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2013)

I like her quote, Edgar Allan Poe was a brillant mind shows she has a brillant mind too


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 5, 2013)

She's wonderfully optimistic!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2013)

There really is nothing I don't like or love about her. 

I envy her hair....her taste in....toys....lots of things.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 5, 2013)

She's trying new things...


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 6, 2013)

He gives unexpected reps.. making an individuals day!


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 6, 2013)

A post she made a while ago helped me out when I needed clarity, and I am very thankful for that. She's a great person and I have a lot of respect for her. :happy:.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 6, 2013)

She has a beautiful smile


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 6, 2013)

He's a very intellectual being.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 6, 2013)

she's nice


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Feb 6, 2013)

His username has two of my all time favorite things. 

Snuggling and tigers. :3


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 6, 2013)

She's a nerd, and is so adorable!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 6, 2013)

A true nerd like me  But far more creative and kind


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 7, 2013)

He's the kind of guy that's easy to respect 'from afar.' His own kindness and intelligence is hard _not_ to notice.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2013)

She has a sweetness that shines from within.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2013)

He has an encyclapedic knowledge of Classic animation


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 8, 2013)

Awe!! I love seeing her face on posts.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2013)

she is sunshine on a cloudy day


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 8, 2013)

she loves teddy bears


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2013)

He likes traffic lights

(hehe I couldn't resist) 

seriously he is trying to be less snarky thats an admirable goal


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 9, 2013)

Her smile can light up a room!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 9, 2013)

She's got a good heart and an acidic mouth she will use to defend her friends. :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 10, 2013)

He always has something interesting to say... i like his posts


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2013)

She is a sweet wonderful person.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2013)

He has great quotes.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 11, 2013)

Enjoying his posts on Dims.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 11, 2013)

She is such an amazing and interesting person


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2013)

She is a sweet wonderful person who is a friend to all.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2013)

he gives wonderful compliments


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 14, 2013)

She is always so encouraging, Shes all heart!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 15, 2013)

Haven't gotten the chance to talk to her much but she seems to be a very happy individual and smiling a lot, you are very beautiful Newfie!


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 15, 2013)

I absolutely effin adore her. I enjoy our randomocity on facebook.. her pictures... her beauty.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 15, 2013)

(your gonna have to find me on fb missy!!!)

She is truly awesome and often makes me laugh at some of her antics


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 15, 2013)

FBOOK FRIENDS FOR EVERYONE. Lolol

I love spirit because she has spirit.  She is a wonderful lady and always has something good to say to cheer someone up.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 15, 2013)

she has a cupcake avatar


----------



## balletguy (Feb 16, 2013)

He lives in vegas...pretty cool


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2013)

he gives great compliments, is a hottie, and has fantastic taste


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 16, 2013)

She's a beautiful woman that knows her worth  

So much admiration ^_^


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 16, 2013)

She's such a sweetheart from what I've read of her posts and on her blog.


----------



## CPProp (Feb 19, 2013)

Seems to have a sense of the ridiculous, which I find amusing.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 19, 2013)

I have enjoyed many of his posts...as well as his signature line.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 19, 2013)

she's good people.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2013)

He's a handsome man who's sure to turn the ladies' heads.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2013)

he knows how to talk to bbw and ssbbws without offending them (something it seems is a bit rare amongs some fa's)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2013)

We've had some really great conversations.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2013)

He has good taste in games.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2013)

She's a little pixie, full of beauty and impish charm.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 20, 2013)

He has good taste in music and always has something nice to say.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2013)

She has very soulful eyes


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 20, 2013)

She has a good soul and loves teddy bears


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's good to have around for when the clowns attack.


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 25, 2013)

He gives great compliments :happy:.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know her that well yet, but she just has a spunk about her that I love. Being beautiful probably doesn't hurt either =)


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 25, 2013)

She's very nice


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't say I know him well, but he does seem like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 25, 2013)

Cute as a button, smart as a whip and one of the best smiles!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 25, 2013)

She is so funny!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 26, 2013)

Matty is Amazing and reminds us all never to give up I mean if he can keep going inspite of his dunce of a driving instructor...


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 26, 2013)

Her creativity.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 26, 2013)

She is beautiful, really good at the word games here, and we have a lot of similar thoughts which automatically makes her awesome!


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 26, 2013)

Her open, honest ways. I'm learning to be less afraid to speak my thoughts because of her example.


----------



## Oona (Feb 26, 2013)

She's a genuinely sweet lady. Her posts are always fun to read


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 26, 2013)

I love her... not much more can be said than that. She's pretty keen.


----------



## Oona (Feb 26, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I love her... not much more can be said than that. She's pretty keen.



She is amazing. I love everything about her, even her positivity in the face of adversity. And she gives damn good advice from a neutral perspective!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2013)

She's a cool Arizona lady.


----------



## azerty (Feb 27, 2013)

He a nice looking guy


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 27, 2013)

J'espere que c'est la phrase correcte  .... Il a beaucoup de charme francais ^.^


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 27, 2013)

She can speak French and she lives in the land of Kuggerands.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 27, 2013)

He appreciates good comedy.


----------



## azerty (Feb 27, 2013)

She has a very nice name


----------



## Oona (Feb 27, 2013)

He's super nice and full of compliments!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 27, 2013)

She's neat  and has nice things to say


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2013)

He looks like a nice guy and a true gentleman.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 1, 2013)

he is old school...i love it


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2013)

He's a handsome gentleman and a classy man.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 1, 2013)

He is from WA.. that is a great state. I love it there.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 2, 2013)

he is a handsome hottie who has great taste in most things


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 2, 2013)

Her posts always put a smile on my face .


----------



## azerty (Mar 2, 2013)

She lives in a nice country I'd like to know better


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

He is a ladies man


----------



## azerty (Mar 2, 2013)

balletguy said:


> He is a ladies man



He guesses right


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

He gives great advice and he is great at compliments


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

She is from CA...what a great state


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 2, 2013)

He's a fun guy, not a fungi mind you... a fun guy!


----------



## azerty (Mar 2, 2013)

She has a beautiful eye


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

How can you not love the tats


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't seen him in ages! What a cool poster, and cute to boot. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

ILikewise I have not sceen her in ages....plus love her profile pic.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2013)

He's a smooth talker and great with the ladies!


----------



## azerty (Mar 2, 2013)

He has a good quotation of him


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

azerty said:


> He has a good quotation of him



He is from France....thats is very cool


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2013)

He's a man who enjoys cooking, a very useful skill to have.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Watched his youtube video...cool guy. Next time I am in WA I am buying him a beer.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

I love his profile picture


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

She is taking the form by the balls I love it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2013)

He gives encouragement to those in need of it.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 2, 2013)

He's always posting up beat and complimentary comments.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2013)

She's a good friend with a beautiful soul.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

He is a gentleman and might be cool to hang out with


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2013)

She seems like an awesome person, and she's dang sexy to boot!


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 4, 2013)

He's a pretty great guy. I'm glad I've gotten to know him a bit better :happy:.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 4, 2013)

she has a friendly smile


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 4, 2013)

He is just a really nice person. People take that for granted these days. Its a wonderful thing to know him.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2013)

She is a loving person. We need more people like her.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 4, 2013)

He knows how to take care of the ladies.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2013)

He's a Mac Daddy of the highest order.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 4, 2013)

He has the get up and go to make a youtube video


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 4, 2013)

A very Unique and indavidual Man (and that is a high compliment)


----------



## CPProp (Mar 4, 2013)

She can make the inadequate feel adequate with just a few simple words


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2013)

He's a self-made man. That deserves respect.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 5, 2013)

He is very tactile.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 5, 2013)

She has a lovely sense of style


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 5, 2013)

She's a crafter...I love creative people.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2013)

She's a real sweetheart with a fiery center.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 6, 2013)

He's great!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 6, 2013)

In case you have been hiding under a rock and have missed it she is AWESOME!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2013)

She kicks 31 flavors of ass.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 6, 2013)

(oh how I miss baskin and robbins)

He comes up with the coolest references and he loves swimming


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love her positive attitude. She's pretty great


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Se has great fashion sense


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 7, 2013)

I love her quote.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 7, 2013)

She has an impressive number of posts in such a short time frame.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love his signature.


----------



## Oona (Mar 7, 2013)

He's a seriously sweet guy!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 7, 2013)

She is full of good cheer.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 7, 2013)

He's an intelligent man, full of generosity of spirit.


----------



## Oona (Mar 7, 2013)

He lives in Washington... close to My Dharmabean <3


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2013)

She has amazing strength and resiliance


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 7, 2013)

and she's a very kind person who doesn't have a mean thing to say


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 8, 2013)

Clowns fear him... makes me want to hide behind him.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 9, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Clowns fear him... makes me want to hide behind him.



she's always got something witty to say, I quite enjoy it. 

Also, I'm aware I haven't been on the boards a lot lately, so I'm sorry for whoever has to post after me, You're free to skip me and give Dharmabean a two-fer


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^ 
Humility and generosity right there, in case anyone missed it - just sayin'
I can't imagine Dims without him or dharmabean :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 9, 2013)

She is stunningly beuatiful, has fantastic taste in dimmers and has such inner radiance


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 9, 2013)

Her inner light is a beacon to all in need of friendship.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 9, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Her inner light is a beacon to all in need of friendship.



I so read that as BACON instead of beacon. lol

He's a really great friend. One of the coolest people I know.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 9, 2013)

He treats the ladies very well


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 9, 2013)

Holy Spoot!! This makes me beam with smiles!! Mr. Garseeya actually notices me awe!! :: kicks rock with toe sheepishly ::



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> she's always got something witty to say, I quite enjoy it.



Balletguy is quite the ladies man * wink *!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 9, 2013)

She's a Va-Va-Va-VOOM! kind of gal. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 9, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's a Va-Va-Va-VOOM! kind of gal. :happy:



his taste in all things I find interesting.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dude is just flat out fucking awesome! Who WOULDN'T want to hang with him?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 9, 2013)

He likes the martial arts. That's pretty cool!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 9, 2013)

He is extremely supportive and an amazing guy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 9, 2013)

She's an amazing woman and extremely kind.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 10, 2013)

He's a great guy and a good friend .


----------



## azerty (Mar 10, 2013)

She is a nice canadian woman


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 10, 2013)

She can rock a hat, has very funky hair and a rockin sense of style


----------



## azerty (Mar 10, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> She can rock a hat, has very funky hair and a rockin sense of style



She is ready


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 10, 2013)

He's just a really nice guy.


----------



## azerty (Mar 10, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> He's just a really nice guy.



She is a sweet lady


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 10, 2013)

He loves to cook and cycle. I'd like for him to teach me those things.


----------



## azerty (Mar 10, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> He loves to cook and cycle. I'd like for him to teach me those things.



He is a curious man, wanting to learn to cook and cycle


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 10, 2013)

He's willing to teach.


----------



## azerty (Mar 10, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> He's willing to teach.



He's funny


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2013)

He always has something nice to say about the "recent pictures" we post.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 10, 2013)

She's just so darn sweet. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 12, 2013)

He is always posting on here so very active. I keep waiting for someone else to post because I don't know him at all but he is always the last to post when I get to this thread LOL! So he is active which is awesome, always has something nice to say... and his username is Weirdo, I mean c'mon I love weirdos and who isn't a weirdo nowdays?


----------



## Oona (Mar 12, 2013)

She's awesome! And pretty! And a great friend!


----------



## azerty (Mar 12, 2013)

Oona said:


> She's awesome! And pretty! And a great friend!



She is a nice woman


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 12, 2013)

He knows a nice woman when he sees one, and he knows how to express it. Must be le charme francais, as previously mentioned


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 12, 2013)

She is an intelligent and beautiful woman, filled with kindness and warmth.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 12, 2013)

He's super cute and just awesome.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 12, 2013)

adorable, delicious name and always something good to say!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 12, 2013)

He is one ripped mofo.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally awesome dude. He's lucky I'm not a girl. Wink.


----------



## azerty (Mar 13, 2013)

He has a great sense of humor


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 13, 2013)

he is really a kind and thoughtful person.
Il est une personne très gentil et attentionné.


----------



## azerty (Mar 13, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> he is really a kind and thoughtful person.
> Il est une personne très gentil et attentionné.



She speaks very good French


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't, Google Translate does. LOL. I just thought I'd try to comment in your language.


----------



## azerty (Mar 13, 2013)

So you are cleaver and attentive


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 13, 2013)

Everytime I see his name I think of my favorite movie, Better Off Dead, "Fraunch... fries.... Fraunch....dressing.. and Perrier"


----------



## azerty (Mar 13, 2013)

She leads me to discover a movie I don't know yet


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 13, 2013)

When I see his screenname, it reminds me of Teen Titans! Can anyone guess why? lol


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 13, 2013)

I see his pictures he posts of himself and smile! He's a cool cat.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 14, 2013)

She's one of my favourite people on here :happy: She's a great person with some pretty badass tattoos!


----------



## CPProp (Mar 14, 2013)

That her name reminds me of my favourite cake a Victoria Sponge.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 14, 2013)

I really enjoy reading his posts, they range from smart to funny.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 14, 2013)

She is an intelligent person full of love and caring.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 14, 2013)

He is a gentleman and one of my favorite people to talk to


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 14, 2013)

She's super pretty and we share the same birthday!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 15, 2013)

His posts make me laugh and like he said, he was born on the best day EVER!


----------



## azerty (Mar 15, 2013)

She has an extra big heart, that shows outside


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2013)

He is an intelligent and good-hearted man.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 16, 2013)

I love the fact that he posts on this thread many many times


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 16, 2013)

He speaks Ballet

bet he looks awesome in tights

and he is just plain awesome


----------



## azerty (Mar 16, 2013)

She is a nice messanger


----------



## balletguy (Mar 16, 2013)

He is smooth
And thank S.A. you know I do.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 16, 2013)

He helps keep this thread going

he adores us bigger girls, and he is one of the genuine Nice guys


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2013)

She's always there to cheer everyone up!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 16, 2013)

Another one of the Men around here that gives me faith there are amazing great guys in the world

He never gives up and he goes for his dreams even if he has to find a different way to get there


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 16, 2013)

She's inspirational and creative, I enjoy both aspects very much


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 16, 2013)

right back at you on the inspirational front 

she makes me feel good


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 16, 2013)

She looks absolutely beeeeautiful in the pic on her facebook 'like' page and she's amazingly generous with her time and energy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2013)

She is full of generosity of spirit and kindness.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2013)

*Fan of Jack Kirby... one of the greatest comic book artist ever- made Marvel Comics!!!!!!
*


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2013)

HE's into body building


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2013)

*Geeks Rule - HottiMegan Rules!!!!!*

*I appreciate the sport Bodybuilding (takes a good deal of dedication and time)- but, I'm more of a fan of the strength sports and Olympic Weightlifting is a true test of strength*


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 16, 2013)

He likes cooking shows and his arm looks really strong


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2013)

I like all the pics she posts


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2013)

Megan is a 2013 wonder woman. Contrary to her current avatar photo, she is a beautiful person. She is a great cook and can even use a pressure cooker (almost a lost art these days). She can sew and make almost anything from Halloween costumes to bathing suits and clothes for boys and girls. Speaking of boys, Megan is raising two sons and is a stay at home mom, which has got to be one of the hardest jobs on the planet - imagine it - you and two young boys at home all day long. She spends most of her quality time on her family, another sacrifice for today's women. And last, she is a good writer and makes significant posts her on DIMS.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 17, 2013)

Moore2me is intelligent and articulate


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2013)

Spirit Angel is an true artist whose chosen medium is teddy bears. What a delightful world to live in when you work. Almost everyone loves teddy bears (I have about a dozen right now), they are little fuzzy, stuff, soft temporary angels from heaven. (Many police officers carry bears in the cars to give to scared children.) Spirit Angel has got to be a special soul to be able to bring these little ambassadors to "life".


How about for the next poster, instead of talking about me, tell what you liked about IM Free? (I still am missing him on these boards.)


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Mar 17, 2013)

He (imfree) was a friend to everyone here. His rep to my story on the 40s forum was "..would rep it 10 times if I could...." 

I saw a little bit my myself when reading his posts - A big 'Ol dog who loved women of build and radio hobbies.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 17, 2013)

He's a good person.


----------



## azerty (Mar 17, 2013)

He speaks also for himself


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 17, 2013)

He believes life is worth living. That's a powerfully simple statement more should take to heart.


----------



## azerty (Mar 17, 2013)

Not only is he a good person, but also is he a smart one


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel like his being sort of enigmatic and mysterious gives me some kind of creative license to attempt the same. Even if other people might find it creepy. Because they don't "get-it;" it's over their head, you know? Heh, we're like those guys Daft Punk - in those weird masks. We marvel at the world's beauty and just want for the rest of the world, for a second or two, to take notice of it. I dunno, maybe being French has something to do with-it. Which I'm not, but you know what I mean any-way....


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 17, 2013)

He pulls off being mysterious pretty well. Oh, and, good taste in music.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 17, 2013)

She is a sexy little sweetheart!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 18, 2013)

He's one awesome dude.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 18, 2013)

He created this brilliant thread...and that makes him a pretty great guy


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 18, 2013)

She has beautiful cleavage and is such a lovely girl


----------



## azerty (Mar 18, 2013)

She has beautiful eyes and hear


----------



## one2one (Mar 18, 2013)

He exudes (respire en Francaise) such warmth. I hope I got the translation right


----------



## balletguy (Mar 18, 2013)

I like her location...thats pretty funny


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 18, 2013)

He is not afraid to be honest about who he is


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 18, 2013)

I smile every time I see any of her posts.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 18, 2013)

she gave me rep, and helped confirm my Note to self


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 18, 2013)

She's an Aussie sweetheart!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 19, 2013)

He says in his screen name he is a
werido....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 19, 2013)

He is a sweetheart!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 19, 2013)

Her signature makes me sad, so much loss. But, she's got a big heart for each listed.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 19, 2013)

There is wellness in her heart.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 19, 2013)

He is not afraid to be delightfully weird and wonderful


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Everything! Her creativity, her eyes, she is uplifting, and can also give it to you straight...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 19, 2013)

She is a real sweetheart, with a lot of kick.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 19, 2013)

she made me go awwww

She added a wee heart to her avatar pic

She has a big heart, and is a very cool chick


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Aww. I will do both of you so no one gets left out. 

Eric - by far, the most amazing man I have ever had the pleasure of knowing

Spiritangel - she lives in a country I would like to visit


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know her too well, but I do like all the wonderful things she says about people on this thread. It makes it a real "feel good" thread.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2013)

She has great taste in movies!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 20, 2013)

His avatar is awesome!


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 20, 2013)

She's from Kentucky, the home of my fourth favorite sport - Thoroughbred racing!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 20, 2013)

She is never afraid to speak her mind or say how she feels.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 20, 2013)

She is a giver, deliverer, spiritual healer!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 20, 2013)

She helps uplift folks


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 21, 2013)

hes a snarky (well less snarky lately) snuggly tiger and he can be a sweetie at times


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 21, 2013)

She's the only non-south african I've known to say the word 'brekky' and it makes me smile every time ^_^


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 21, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> She's the only non-south african I've known to say the word 'brekky' and it makes me smile every time ^_^



We say it a lot over here I always have to explain what it means to people who are not aussie nice to know someone else gets it 

She is all kinds of awesome and I adore her Name its as beautiful as she is


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 21, 2013)

I want to know the secret of her awesomeness.


----------



## Oona (Mar 21, 2013)

She knows me and what makes me tick... Not that it's a huge secret, but she gets me!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 21, 2013)

She rocks the septum piercing!


----------



## Oona (Mar 21, 2013)

Just by reading her posts I can say she is a great person!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 21, 2013)

She is beautiful, intelligent and gives great compliments



PS Dharma I am so Awesome cause I know awesome people like you


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 22, 2013)

I bet she gives great hugs!


----------



## azerty (Mar 22, 2013)

She is so true.
If every one could say, like her : let peace begin with me, it would be fantastic. 
I'll try


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 22, 2013)

azerty always has something nice to say!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a horse in the pic!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 23, 2013)

His posts often make me chuckle or smile


----------



## balletguy (Mar 23, 2013)

She now has over 8000 posts wow!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 23, 2013)

he is keeping tabs on my posts more than I am thats dedication


----------



## balletguy (Mar 23, 2013)

she funny


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 23, 2013)

He's the real deal :bow: Love his authenticity


----------



## balletguy (Mar 23, 2013)

She is from South Africa
That is just pretty darn cool right there.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 23, 2013)

has good tastes in alcamahol and food


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 23, 2013)

She rocks being a redhead better than 90% of other redheads do!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 23, 2013)

In the deeeeep darkkkk hills of eastern Kentucky.... lol
She's Southern,lovely and kind. So glad she found Dims!! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2013)

Never a dull moment.


----------



## MattB (Mar 24, 2013)

One heck of a writer.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like a cool guy to have a beer with


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahhhh I go to work and miss all of you posting!! I totally adore all of you and wait patiently for "new faces" to pop onto this thread periodically.

As for Ballet... He's always got something great to say about the previous poster... this puts a smile on my face.



TwilightStarr said:


> She rocks being a redhead better than 90% of other redheads do!





Mishty said:


> In the deeeeep darkkkk hills of eastern Kentucky.... lol
> She's Southern,lovely and kind. So glad she found Dims!! :wubu:





CastingPearls said:


> Never a dull moment.





MattB said:


> One heck of a writer.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 24, 2013)

she has a great profile pic.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 24, 2013)

I like his location, it shows me I am not the only dazed and confused person in the world


----------



## azerty (Mar 24, 2013)

I definitely like her sense of humor


----------



## balletguy (Mar 24, 2013)

He is a true ladies man


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 24, 2013)

His dancing feet


----------



## Mishty (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey sugar,I dig your style.

Now come do my falsies for mmeeeee!!!!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 24, 2013)

She always posts great pics.


----------



## azerty (Mar 24, 2013)

balletguy said:


> She always posts great pics.



He is a smart guy


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 24, 2013)

he keeps this thread flowing, looks good in blue


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Mar 24, 2013)

She keeps this thread flowing. Looks good in general.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 24, 2013)

Hhahh! I LOVE ^^^^^'s signature


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 24, 2013)

Fan of the classics....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 24, 2013)

Haven't seen him post in awhile. Glad he's back!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 25, 2013)

The guy's a super star. What can I say?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2013)

Another fellow brony!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 25, 2013)

cant help but laugh at the two my little pony fans to cute 


He never gives up on reaching his goals


----------



## balletguy (Mar 25, 2013)

she loves this thread


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 25, 2013)

he loves this thread


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 25, 2013)

She's always able to see the good in everything. and as I struggle with this Depression/Recovery I find her an inspiration to be positive and not the snarky person I have been when it comes to interacting with other people.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 25, 2013)

He's a sexy beast with great taste in cookies!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 25, 2013)

She cooks and also eats the most amazing sounding and looking food,


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 25, 2013)

She's got such a big warm heart, it's really inspirational.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 26, 2013)

She has a huge heart, is inspirational as well as kick butt boo yah you win


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 26, 2013)

Her friendship and encouragement are almost overwhelming at times...a lovely person through and through.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 26, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> Her friendship and encouragement are almost overwhelming at times...a lovely person through and through.



nawwws hugs 

She encourages my creativity with amazing gifts (I am hoarding my christmas present atm)

she more than lives up to her name

and she is just an all round amazing Aunt


----------



## balletguy (Mar 29, 2013)

she keeps this thread going!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 29, 2013)

he is cheeky and fun to talk to


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 29, 2013)

She's a psychic, which is awesome!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 29, 2013)

She's appreciative and respecting of psychic abilities! (i am a psychic too)


----------



## balletguy (Mar 29, 2013)

her profile pic of course


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 29, 2013)

The fact that he owns a clock that tells him exactly when it's Vodka Time... Kicks much ass.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 29, 2013)

I think she would be fun to have a few drinks with


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 29, 2013)

She knows interesting things about lots of people


----------



## balletguy (Mar 29, 2013)

she is adorable


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 29, 2013)

I can be a bit fun :: blush ::.. .especially when we karaoke.


balletguy said:


> I think she would be fun to have a few drinks with




I read her posts on facebook,and her posts here, and I really she's apart of my anam cara. She's kin. 



spiritangel said:


> She knows interesting things about lots of people


----------



## balletguy (Mar 29, 2013)

love her glasses very cute


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 29, 2013)

love his taste in alcamahol


----------



## balletguy (Mar 29, 2013)

she is super sexey


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 30, 2013)

He enjoys cooking, reading, and music! 

3 of my favorite things too, actually my Top 3!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 30, 2013)

she is in Ky awesome state


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 30, 2013)

he makes me laugh, hes hot, and and and well lots of reasons really


----------



## balletguy (Mar 30, 2013)

one of the orginal people to welcome me here


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 30, 2013)

He's got beautiful hair!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 30, 2013)

she is smart and sexey


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 30, 2013)

he is quickdraw mcgraw when it comes to this thread


and he is a great friend and good for what ails ya


----------



## balletguy (Mar 30, 2013)

she is such a good person


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 30, 2013)

He's a pretty great person too!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 30, 2013)

She is so amazing and such a good person, and posts awesome stuff on FB


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 30, 2013)

She's made my day on more than one occasion. Just... :happy:


----------



## azerty (Mar 30, 2013)

I like the name of her blog and the content too


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 30, 2013)

He thinks life is worth living, always finds something wonderful to say in this thread and is from what I can tell a great guy


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 30, 2013)

always has nice things to say about people


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2013)

We're both Harry Potter fans!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 30, 2013)

im not a harry potter fan :-S now if u had said twilight lol


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 30, 2013)

has an adorable profile pic and great taste in lingerie


----------



## JonesT (Mar 31, 2013)

She is a very sweet person.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 31, 2013)

Whenever I see his location I start singing the Arkansas song from Big River in my head


and he is Back Welcome Back


----------



## azerty (Mar 31, 2013)

I like her location. Hope she found light


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2013)

He's sincere when he compliments a woman on many of the threads here.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a lot of respect for this amazing woman. Her work ethic, her authenticity, and just so many other things that I've come to realise about her.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)

She is beyond gorgeous and always seems to have something nice and/or interesting to say.


----------



## JonesT (Mar 31, 2013)

She always has very nice things to say


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 31, 2013)

He is a genuinely wonderful person who is wise beyond his years.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2013)

I think she's quite wonderful herself. And totally gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2013)

I enjoy how outspoken his posts are (Hyde Park!!!!).


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 31, 2013)

Afraid or not, explores where others fear to tread.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 31, 2013)

one of the most interesting posters on the boards


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2013)

She has the most amazing-looking food on the foodie board!!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 1, 2013)

I find her sexy as hell for so many reasons: Her intelligence, her signature, her location, all the clever geekery she has going on.


----------



## Piink (Apr 1, 2013)

I love her style!


----------



## JonesT (Apr 1, 2013)

Her signature.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 1, 2013)

He is very handsome and sweet! Always got some eye candy for us Dims ladies...


----------



## azerty (Apr 1, 2013)

She as a great moto : Quiesce perferque


----------



## JonesT (Apr 1, 2013)

He/she has a positive attitude.


----------



## azerty (Apr 1, 2013)

He is a nice guy, from what I see from this board. 
My name is John (Jean in French. I'm a He, even though in English Jean is a feminine name)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 2, 2013)

He is in France, enough said!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 2, 2013)

shes an awesome friend.


----------



## Piink (Apr 2, 2013)

You live in SW FL too! (Oops, I guess I posted a little to late! lol)

The first part of your name is snuggle... Who doesn't love to snuggle!?


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Piink said:


> The first part of your name is snuggle... Who doesn't love to snuggle!?



and who doesn't like the color pink


----------



## JonesT (Apr 2, 2013)

He's from Vegas. I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 3, 2013)

He's quite the dapper fellow


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 3, 2013)

She is a very wise and humorous woman


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 3, 2013)

She's one awesome lady!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 3, 2013)

She has the sweetest heart and her wee daughter is the most adorable little poppet.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2013)

She loves cute baby animals!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 3, 2013)

He's a star!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 3, 2013)

She is a fellow angel, a great mummy and just all round awesome!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 3, 2013)

She's an all-around sweet person, filled with love and compassion.


----------



## Victoria08 (Apr 4, 2013)

He gives the best compliments


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know her, but she's pretty!


----------



## azerty (Apr 4, 2013)

Has a true and nice signature


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 4, 2013)

He's French but hasn't once mentioned Jerry Lewis


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 4, 2013)

He's becoming quite the hit on this forum!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

She has a great style :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 4, 2013)

She's not afraid to take a chance on Love


----------



## Mathias (Apr 4, 2013)

Truly one of the nicest people I've ever met! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 5, 2013)

Matty is Awesome Squared hmm no cubed matty is awesome cubed


----------



## azerty (Apr 5, 2013)

Brings light to the forum


----------



## balletguy (Apr 5, 2013)

i like that he is french


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 7, 2013)

I like that he joined in the month of November because that's the month I was born in!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 8, 2013)

She gives great compliments and has a really adorable avatar


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very kind hearted lady and always gives sound advice


----------



## Piink (Apr 8, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous with such an infectious smile :blush:


----------



## Oona (Apr 8, 2013)

He's a sweetheart and a gamer ^_^


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 8, 2013)

She's got some cool tats


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 8, 2013)

He's very handsome, and he seems to be posting regularly again.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 8, 2013)

Such a beautiful woman inside and definitely outside and also like that she's a hopeless romantic like myself


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 9, 2013)

newfie Hug hug hug hug hug

very excited to see her posting again beautiful woman, big heart to match that gorgeous big smile


----------



## Oona (Apr 9, 2013)

She's always there with kind words when you need them most.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 9, 2013)

She is my beautiful wifey who is fun to talk to and I wuv her! :3


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 9, 2013)

Has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 11, 2013)

I appreciate her Mother's heart. She loves her daughter. That is a beautiful thing. :wubu: Bless you both. xo


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2013)

She is so very nice! Another one of the nicest people I've ever met.  :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 12, 2013)

He's a good egg! He is also playing a game I don't have and I enjoy seeing his little messages about it on FB


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 12, 2013)

I absolutely love her signature. It's a rule I'm learning.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

Love her avatar! So true!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2013)

i like her avatar very cute


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely love his profile pic. Makes me take deep, calming breaths :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 13, 2013)

She's so sweet and awesome.


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 13, 2013)

His pics always make me smile. No shortage of swag.

Happy birthday, handsome


----------



## azerty (Apr 13, 2013)

She has a very nice name for her blog : Belle sagesse


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 14, 2013)

He's the only one who has commented on both of my "recent" pics I've posted. Thank you. It means a lot to be "seen".


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2013)

I think she's totally awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2013)

he has great taste in Animation


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 15, 2013)

She's a sweetheart


----------



## Oona (Apr 15, 2013)

She's such a sweet gal. And (based on posts I've seen) she is a great person all around.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 15, 2013)

She has a good kind soul


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 15, 2013)

He is the best friend a girl could have. He is funny and I love talking to him!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2013)

She's very nice!


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 17, 2013)

Positive attitude but keeps it real. Gamer. Brony. :happy:

I mean, what's not to like?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 17, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Positive attitude but keeps it real. Gamer. Brony. :happy:
> 
> I mean, what's not to like?



so much. Her face, her attitude, her "mysterious" side, when she speaks Afrikaans and I don't understand what she's saying.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 17, 2013)

His nerd factor, musical talent, swag, poop stories, and TEH FRECKLES-- just to mention a few of the things I enjoy about the previous poster.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 17, 2013)

I've always liked her. She has beauty, both inside and out.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 17, 2013)

She's accepting of difference.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 18, 2013)

He has the weirdest/most verbose posts on the forum lol


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 18, 2013)

Her new avatar... I would steal it if it wasn't the size of a postage stamp


----------



## Victoria08 (Apr 18, 2013)

Love her new profile pic


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 20, 2013)

She lives in a place that I've wanted to visit for such a long time now.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2013)

She has one of the warmest kindest souls I know.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 20, 2013)

She's my friend. It is a great gift she has given me.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 21, 2013)

He's a wonderful man, and he always makes me smile (and crave root beer).


----------



## Mathias (Apr 21, 2013)

I like that she's from West Virginia!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 21, 2013)

He's a great guy! I hope he finds himself on that amazing yacht he posted on fb.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 21, 2013)

She looks lovely under a rainbow.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 21, 2013)

Her adorable kitty.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 21, 2013)

He has one of the best smiles on Dims


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 21, 2013)

She has some of the best pictures of Food I have seen. (Better than most restaurants)


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 22, 2013)

she's a good soul.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 22, 2013)

hes got a great sense of humour


----------



## Victoria08 (Apr 27, 2013)

She's so sweet! I love that she has such a positive outlook


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 27, 2013)

She's beautiful in so many ways.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 27, 2013)

She is fun to talk to, likes The Walking Dead, is gorgeous, fun loving and amazing!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 27, 2013)

She's so beautiful in all the styles she picks; short hair, dark hair, long hair, blond hair... gorgeous.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 27, 2013)

She has such a generous nature and kick butt attitude


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 28, 2013)

She's in the moment


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 28, 2013)

She is adorable


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 29, 2013)

she has pretty hair.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 29, 2013)

he looks great in a tux (did I mention thats a weakness of mine men in tuxedos.....)


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 29, 2013)

she likes funny men in tuxes *attempts a soft shoe*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 30, 2013)

He would be a great snuggle buddy!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2013)

SHE would be a great snuggle buddy! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2013)

He has an awesome smile and never gives up


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2013)

I can't say enough how truly amazing of a person inside and out she is.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2013)

His heart is bigger than his smile.


----------



## Twilley (May 12, 2013)

She always knows just what to say to put a smile on your face


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2013)

Hot sexy nerd boy, mmm yes please 

he is also intelligent, funny and has a way of making me smile when I most need it


----------



## JonesT (May 13, 2013)

She really knows how to boost a person's confidence!


----------



## ODFFA (May 14, 2013)

A handsome devil that knows how to give genuine compliments =)


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2013)

She has a pleasant disposition


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 14, 2013)

His username is snuggletiger... who doesn't love a snuggletiger?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> His username is snuggletiger... who doesn't love a snuggletiger?



A lot of my exes. But they pop up every 6 months to see if im still alive for some reason.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 16, 2013)

I like a snuggletigger!


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2013)

I love how much she cherishes her daughter


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2013)

Positive outlook - always has an encouraging word


----------



## littlefairywren (May 18, 2013)

He's always had a kind word to say.


----------



## AuntHen (May 18, 2013)

ohhhhh, she's a sweetie, cutie pie :wubu::happy:


----------



## Morganer (May 18, 2013)

Next to me, woo-hoo.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the enthusiasm of finding someone close to them


----------



## azerty (Jun 2, 2013)

She is such a nice lady


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2013)

He always has something nice to say


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2013)

She's not afraid of trying different things with her hair.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 2, 2013)

She gets it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 2, 2013)

A lovely woman and a wonderful human being.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 3, 2013)

I truly believe that he is made of honey.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2013)

mimi has such a big loving heart


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 3, 2013)

She inspires me to be the real me.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> She inspires me to be the real me.



awww I inspire you to be totally awesome  excellent (said in sinister imitation of Mr Burns)


She is one of those sunshiney people. who is very honest and lovable


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 3, 2013)

She's spreading the love, which is what the world needs now.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 3, 2013)

Now THAT's what I'm talking about! Complimentary wit is my favourite kind. A man capable of that is a true genius


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 3, 2013)

She's a very witty and engaging woman.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 6, 2013)

We may not have talked in a while, but he's still one of my bros.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2013)

Very honest and a sweetie


----------



## azerty (Jun 6, 2013)

Lives in a nice location


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2013)

He lives in a cool location.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 6, 2013)

He's NOT a "weirdo".


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2013)

Loving her new avatar


----------



## mimosa (Jun 6, 2013)

The recent art she's made is incredible. Her new photo on Facebook is lovely. Her smile is radiant.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleavage and smiles... 'nuff said.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 6, 2013)

I just adore the photo on her profile with the rainbow and her beautiful smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2013)

she always makes me feel special

has a way of helping keep others upbeat and knowing when to give out extra hugs


----------



## azerty (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Mimosa


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Amanda - is very understanding and always gives good advice

Azerty - sees the beauty in everyone.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 8, 2013)

LOVE her profile photo! She looks lovely.


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 8, 2013)

She was a belieBer in Tebow before it became the "_in-thing_." And even now, that the glare of lights have long-since faded, she still belieBes!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 9, 2013)

He is highly erudite and needs to post more in Hyde Park.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 9, 2013)

In basic Aussie terms, he's a good bloke!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 9, 2013)

I enjoy seeing him debate in Hyde Park as well.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2013)

LFW is one of the gentlest most lovely people I have ever met


Matty is pure awesome and I love his determination


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 10, 2013)

A great friend with great advice and loves teddy Bears.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2013)

I really love that he is working on making himself a better less snarky person


----------



## Dromond (Jun 11, 2013)

She's a lovely woman, inside and out.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 11, 2013)

An intelligent, kind gentleman.


----------



## azerty (Jun 11, 2013)

A nice lady


----------



## Victoria08 (Jun 11, 2013)

He always has something nice to say


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2013)

She really is beautiful and I love love love her fashion sense


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2013)

She has a beautiful heart (filled with rich, creamy courage). *licks lips*


----------



## mimosa (Jun 13, 2013)

He's a wonderful artist.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 13, 2013)

Que bonita mamacita!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 13, 2013)

He started a great Root Beer thread. I have tried a few brands i never would have because of it


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 13, 2013)

her new hair is very cute!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2013)

She's not afraid to speak her mind, and doesn't kiss crusty white knighting ass no matter how favored it may be.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2013)

Her Resiliance and never give up attitude, her willingness to embrace life and her determination to have what she wants and needs.

Her inner light etc etc


----------



## azerty (Jun 14, 2013)

The energy in her, shining all around her


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 14, 2013)

He always has something nice to say. It's a very sweet quality.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 14, 2013)

She's a very cool person and we have lots in common. Just like I knew we would


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 14, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> She's a very cool person and we have lots in common. Just like I knew we would



She has excellent taste in wigs and isn't afraid to admit to and seek help for any problems she has in life.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 15, 2013)

She's wise as Athena and she puts that wisdom to good use. :happy:


----------



## azerty (Jun 15, 2013)

Rediscovering her


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 15, 2013)

he's not a creeper and seems down to earth


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2013)

he often posts interesting responses in threads


----------



## Dromond (Jun 15, 2013)

She's a fighter. Never gives up.


----------



## MattB (Jun 15, 2013)

He compensates for my root beer boycott.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 15, 2013)

He's a lover of ghosts. Understand what an EVP is. And totally gets the whole EMF stuff.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 16, 2013)

She's a wonderful human being.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2013)

he notices a lot about people and has great ideas at times


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 17, 2013)

Her heart is not big enough for the known universe. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 18, 2013)

He's close to a Mariners Game.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Ice cream lover. :eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2013)

She's a fluffy goddess.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2013)

he really keeps this thread alive


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy cow if she can't read a person's soul accurately.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 19, 2013)

Her inner strength and positivity in the face of adversity.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2013)

her sweet loving nature in spite of everything that she has been through in life.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 19, 2013)

Her good and kindly nature radiates through her whole body.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2013)

Comic book fan and appreciates the greatness of Jack Kirby.


----------



## JonesT (Jun 20, 2013)

His signature. What's not to love about Dough Boy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 20, 2013)

He's a handsome and friendly gent. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2013)

he is working towards his dream career


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 20, 2013)

She teaches me things about the Aussie-ways. Lots of little things that, taken together, are needed for me to get-by:

Like, that I should not go around bragging about being a "battler," of sorts. Or describe others as such. But if someone else says-so about me, then it's sort of a complement?!

And about Bogan-moths; mulleted-insects in stubbies & tiny little Collingwood guernseys...sipping out of bottle-caps of VB.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 21, 2013)

great postings!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 21, 2013)

He has a very arty type Avatar pic


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 22, 2013)

She spreads love and light wherever she ventures off too.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2013)

She is far more amazing, stronger and valuable than she realises


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2013)

She's a true friend.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 22, 2013)

She's a crafty person.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2013)

matty has the best smile ever!! and doesn't give up on what he wants

Eric is a sweetheart and knows how to compliment the women around here


----------



## azerty (Jun 25, 2013)

She is a delicate personn


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 25, 2013)

He's a good man that knows how to treat people right.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 25, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> He's a good man that knows how to treat people right.



Appreciates Comic Books - also wanted to share this interesting site on some of the long lost Jack Kirby sketches that were the inspiration in the movie "Argo"







*LINK*

*Jack Kirby Sketches for the Real (Argo) Film Project*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 25, 2013)

He has awesome taste in art.

BTW, I think some of the art jack Kirby did the "real" _Argo_ was concept art for a proposed adaptation of Roger Zelazny's novel Creatures of Light and Darkness.

In fact, you can see a credit for _Lord of Light_, which was the name of the production.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 29, 2013)

He really is a cool dude.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2013)

He is very interesting to chat to


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 29, 2013)

She's a kick-ass lady!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 29, 2013)

He is very creative


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2013)

She has amazing hidden depths


----------



## Victoria08 (Jun 30, 2013)

She's quick to give genuine words of encouragement and support when people need it


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 30, 2013)

^She's the LSD in my NesCafe....


----------



## balletguy (Jun 30, 2013)

just love the profile pic


----------



## azerty (Jun 30, 2013)

Like his name


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 30, 2013)

He's very kind to everyone on Dims. It's wonderful to see such an awesome person.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 30, 2013)

She's a wonderful human being, full of love and compassion. We need more people like her. :happy:


----------



## azerty (Jun 30, 2013)

He is a nice man, post and video. Thank you to him


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 30, 2013)

Like the quote and appreciates the culinary arts


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2013)

I always find something new to learn about Tony and he really is a gentleman


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 1, 2013)

Hung on the wall directly over a large, wide cubby-shoe rack, the sign said No thongs to be worn in Studio! So, naturally, I assumed. 

This was my introduction to the West St. scene. People were like Who is- that guy? 

To which she said, OhIts ok, he doesnt.Its alright, I know him from Dimensions.., thereby vouching for me, taking me under her wing.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 1, 2013)

For as wordy as he is, all of his words to me have been kind. And that is much appreciated.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 1, 2013)

Mesmerizing blue eyes.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 2, 2013)

We share the same birthday.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 2, 2013)

We share the same birthday. :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> We share the same birthday. :bow:



His son has a great quote, and great he can knit.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 2, 2013)

He's a badass mofo, oozing with warmth and charm.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 2, 2013)

He knows more about comic books and animation than I do. And if you know me, I consider that stuff as SERIOUS BID'NESS.

So I really respect Eric because of that. He's a really cool dude. We may not talk much anymore, but I really do value the friendship we have.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 2, 2013)

He's disarming. He makes me laugh.....


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 3, 2013)

He lives in a "Empire State of Mind", I am kinda jealous


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 3, 2013)

She's a sweet girl, and a wonderful aunt!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 3, 2013)

He's a really great guy to talk to  I'm glad I've gotten to know him a little better.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2013)

She looks awesome in hats, has a huge heart and is beautiful inside and out


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 3, 2013)

Spreading the love? You better believe it.

Just...... :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2013)

She sends me PM's that often leave me speachless and choked with emotion

Such a beautiful soul :bow: right back at you


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2013)

She's very kind, considerate and positive.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jul 3, 2013)

I like that he is wearing a suit, I think more men should! It's seeeeeeeeeeexy!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 3, 2013)

She is totally adorable and is getting some much needed time off pretty soon.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2013)

I've enjoyed her posts in Hyde Park.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2013)

He's more of a man than most men I know.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2013)

Manages to stay "cool" under "tropic" conditions and H-Park


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 3, 2013)

He's a true gentleman.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2013)

She's a wonderful, generous, kind and beautiful woman.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 3, 2013)

Funny, sarcastic and loves rootbeer


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 3, 2013)

A beautiful, caring woman.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 3, 2013)

He's always got something wonderful to say. He's a cool mo' fo!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 3, 2013)

smart, witty, cute


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> He's always got something wonderful to say. He's a cool mo' fo!



*Likes "retro" and "roller derby"*







Link to Classic 1949 Roller Derby Match NJ vs. Philly



*NYCGabriel*

*Cool guy - I recall meeting him at one of the NJ BBW Bashes awhile back...* :bow: :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 3, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> smart, witty, cute



:wubu: :blush: :kiss2:  




tonynyc said:


> *Likes "retro" and "roller derby"*
> 
> Gives props towards a great sport when he sees one!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 3, 2013)

Great photographer


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2013)

Gutsy, strong and Honest woman who is not afraid to say she is having a bad day.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 4, 2013)

Creative woman who produces some of the most beautiful art I've ever seen.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Creative woman who produces some of the most beautiful art I've ever seen.



:blush::blush::blush:shucks ty


Strong, fiesty and a woman who helps to empower others as well as herself.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 4, 2013)

She lives in Love Central! Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 4, 2013)

She puts me at a loss for words...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 4, 2013)

His avatar pic is cool.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2013)

He's a true softy.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 4, 2013)

Everything.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 4, 2013)

And has come out of it.....with some sense of perspective.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 5, 2013)

He strikes me as a deep thinker and a pretty generous person. And his occupation as stated on his profile...... YES sir!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2013)

She's a good-hearted person and, even though I haven't known her long, I feel she is a good friend. :happy:


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 6, 2013)

He's just a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## balletguy (Jul 6, 2013)

She is a cutie


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 6, 2013)

His screen name suggests an aura of grace.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 6, 2013)

He's funny and he gets obscure references!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 6, 2013)

She's taught her muscles to be in a permanent state of relaxation. That's awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2013)

He knows so much about so many people here its just awesome


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2013)

She's one of the most fascinating people I've ever met.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 7, 2013)

She's very kind to everyone around here.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 7, 2013)

She's traveled. And well-dressed.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 7, 2013)

He likes to get to know people in a one-on-one setting. I admire that.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 8, 2013)

He's a popular member of he forums as he is quite lovely and complimentary.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2013)

She's from Gilmorris Land


----------



## CPProp (Jul 8, 2013)

Clowns frightened me as a kid Its nice to know there is someone that clowns fear  thats wizard.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2013)

His mind works in unusual and interesting ways


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2013)

Smart, witty, attractive and a positive force in DIMS


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet, caring and have missed him!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Great Mommy ot a cute a kid


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you!

Love that clowns fear him..lol..


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2013)

She's super nice!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 9, 2013)

I admire his resilience (of course he has many other admirable qualities as well).


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2013)

She is beautiful, smart and sexy!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2013)

Her screen name fits perfectly.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 9, 2013)

He's a true friend, through thick and thin.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2013)

She has the most beautiful way with words.. i think a book of her journeys would be a very good read.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 10, 2013)

She's geeky and she's sexy! That's a very potent combination.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2013)

He is one of the good guys.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Her cooking sounds SUPER YUMMY! I wanna go to her place for supper.:eat1:


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 10, 2013)

She just seems like one of those people that always has a smile on their face


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2013)

She really is beautiful and has great taste in well to many things to mention here


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 10, 2013)

She's a cute little Aussie. :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Jul 11, 2013)

I like that he makes his own YouTube videos without getting tongue tied.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2013)

I love his location scarily it makes complete sense to me


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 11, 2013)

She understands both sense and nonsense. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2013)

He is a Jim Henson fan like me


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 12, 2013)

She gives the best compliments! :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 12, 2013)

She's adorable! Very stylish lady.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2013)

She's a sweetheart and lives in one of my favourite cities


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2013)

She loves cute baby animals!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2013)

He is an avid gamer, doesnt give up on his dreams and just plain has the best smile I have ever seen


----------



## azerty (Jul 13, 2013)

She is a very smart nice person, for what I read on this board


----------



## balletguy (Jul 13, 2013)

He knows how to treat the ladies


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 13, 2013)

Someone who makes statements like that knows how to treat the ladies too, though it's not the only reason I say this. I've seen it in action


----------



## balletguy (Jul 13, 2013)

I love the fact that she is from South Africa. And oh yeah she is a cutie too.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2013)

He is such an interesting guy, pretty easy on the eyes to


----------



## Oona (Jul 16, 2013)

She is an absolute sweetheart! She always has kind words <3


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 16, 2013)

She's like a Seiko watch...takes a licking but keeps on ticking. Very resilient lady.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2013)

Love his username and the fact he Rhymed for his last compliment


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 16, 2013)

She's so kind and compassionate


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2013)

She is an Amazing woman, who cares deeply for those she loves.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 17, 2013)

She's probably one of the nicest people I've ever interacted with


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2013)

she's non snarky


----------



## Oona (Jul 17, 2013)

He's super nice! And can hold a really decent conversation.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 17, 2013)

She's incredibly beautiful, and she's become a major positive contributor on the forum.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 17, 2013)

Who _doesn't_ love a sexy legal eagle? This one happens to indeed be quite a lovely person to boot.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 17, 2013)

She's someone I'd love to meet. Not that I could keep up with her...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2013)

he has good observations about politics and root beer.


----------



## Oona (Jul 17, 2013)

He frequently refers to my town as the land hotter than Vegas. . . and it makes me giggle every time!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2013)

its true you're 10 degrees hotter, She knows how to cook


----------



## Oona (Jul 17, 2013)

This guy is a comedian!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 17, 2013)

great sense of humor and an absolute pleasure to converse with!


----------



## Oona (Jul 17, 2013)

Such a sweet guy, easy to talk to, and fun


----------



## azerty (Jul 17, 2013)

A beautiful woman, she looks so original, a character


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 17, 2013)

He always has something nice to say.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2013)

She's a fantastic mom based on her posts.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 18, 2013)

He's a true gentleman, and very smart to boot.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 18, 2013)

He's got an enviable wit, and... he just seems awesome, all around .

Plus, who doesn't love that avatar?


----------



## wafflecone (Jul 18, 2013)

Adorable, and adds good, thought-provoking tidbits to conversations.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2013)

love the username as it is my fav type of icecream cone


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2013)

she loves teddy bears and other stuffed critters.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2013)

He's been a nice person to talk to. Someone I could know in real life..


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 18, 2013)

Look up the term "devoted wife" in the dictionary and I bet her picture is next to the definition. Hubby is a very lucky man.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2013)

I love that he is in a peaceful drama free place


----------



## azerty (Jul 18, 2013)

I like that love seems to be the center of her life : central and spreading


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2013)

He gives the sweetest compliments and spreads them all over dims


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 18, 2013)

Positive force and would appreciate if the Lovely SpiritAngel could 
spread some of her wonderful weather to this part of the world. It was close to 100 degrees in some parts of the city today .....


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> Positive force and would appreciate if the Lovely SpiritAngel could
> spread some of her wonderful weather to this part of the world. It was close to 100 degrees in some parts of the city today .....





So your saying you want the freezing cold winter winds and icy can see your breath cold?

Your welcome to it but we dont want your high heat 

He makes me laugh, he is a true gentleman and he is also a positive force on dims


----------



## CPProp (Jul 21, 2013)

She rights the wrongs that make the whole world sing.
She rights the wrongs of love and special things.
She rights the wrongs that make the young ones sigh.
She rights the wrongs, She rights the wrongs


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 21, 2013)

Almost every post for CPProp has made me smile, laugh, or think.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2013)

Her signature is one of the funniest on Dims.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 22, 2013)

_Love_ the son-quote in his own signature :happy:

Without knowing him very well at all, I can already say I like: his name, his kindness and sincerity, and his obvious love for his kids. Goood impressions all around.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 22, 2013)

I like that ODFFA comes from Cape Town it reminds me of one of my silly childhood thoughts - that everyone wore a capes there.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2013)

I love his weird and wonderful mind


----------



## CPProp (Jul 24, 2013)

I like that spiritangle thinks I have a mind  she is to kind - I hope I dont get to big headed


----------



## balletguy (Aug 2, 2013)

Smart guy I think his posts


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2013)

he is a man in tights (like all ballet dancers)


----------



## balletguy (Aug 3, 2013)

She is in my hall of fame of all time crushes


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2013)

balletguy said:


> She is in my hall of fame of all time crushes



He just totally made my day with such an epic compliment


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 3, 2013)

Her kind words helped me out a couple days back.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 3, 2013)

I dig the screen name


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2013)

We have the same location.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 9, 2013)

She's a survivor...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2013)

his location is a song I really Love especially when Floyd from the electric mayhem does it


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 9, 2013)

Her assertiveness somehow enhances her already radiant beauty.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2013)

my goodness she knows how to give amazing compliments

Her videos are gorgeous and she is beautiful inside and out I could gush for hours about her awesomeness


----------



## Mathias (Aug 9, 2013)

She's so encouraging, and a wonderful person inside and out!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 9, 2013)

Mathias said:


> She's so encouraging, and a wonderful person inside and out!



Good taste in games, he's not afraid to say what he thinks, and his snark level is top notch.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2013)

People like him


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2013)

he is doing his best to improve who he is that is such an admirable thing


----------



## Dromond (Aug 9, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> he is doing his best to improve who he is that is such an admirable thing



She is a radiant soul whose love shines on everyone she cares about.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 9, 2013)

For someone so greatly admired, he's truly down to earth. I'm kind of in awe  My grammar nazi self also really likes that he knows the difference between who's and whose ^.^


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 9, 2013)

She got getting "Youtube with Friends" back online, making the first brave post


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2013)

He is a Dark Knight and everytime I see his name I start singing songs from Holy Musical [email protected] which always makes me smile


----------



## balletguy (Aug 9, 2013)

she is amazing.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2013)

his compliments often make me go awwwwww 

and like hello that profile pic hes sexy as


----------



## balletguy (Aug 10, 2013)

whats not to like


----------



## azerty (Aug 10, 2013)

He is so right with his last statement


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2013)

he takes the time to spread lots of compliments all over dims


----------



## azerty (Aug 11, 2013)

she chose the best location to live in


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 11, 2013)

azerty said:


> she chose the best location to live in



I like you because I learned what Azerty is a long time ago after googling your name to see if it meant anything.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the he can make me laugh out loud with his quick wit!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2013)

She is compassion and kindness personified


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2013)

I like that I can shower her with compliments and it's not enough. She's just that great.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 12, 2013)

He's more patient with some posters in Hyde Park than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## mel (Aug 12, 2013)

his smile


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2013)

Her wicked sense of humour


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 12, 2013)

She is the most precious woman who I have missed dearly since I've been missing from Dims.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2013)

kaylaisamachine said:


> She is the most precious woman who I have missed dearly since I've been missing from Dims.



Are we not facebook friends yet???

Lots of Hugs and welcome back!!!!! Have missed your beautiful face and awesome hair and well just the epic brilliance that is you as well


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 12, 2013)

I like her never ending great spirit, and all those awesome pics she puts on Facebook I think you just be a great cook as well as an artist  and always has a kind word just when you need it


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm more than sure this has been said before, but she really does have the most infectious smile


----------



## Dromond (Aug 12, 2013)

She's so adorable I just want to pinch her cheeks! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2013)

He has an amazing resiliance and spirit. He does not give up and he is one of the men that gives me faith that there really are some awesome guys in the world


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 13, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> I think it's funny you thought your fantasies involving me would shock me I think if you had any clue about that side of me you would die of shock



^^^ This! Among so many other things, I like this :happy:


----------



## azerty (Aug 13, 2013)

Her love of wisdom


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 13, 2013)

He is very complimentary to all members.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2013)

A fellow stunning Aussie, who has amazing dress sense


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 13, 2013)

she helps people


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 13, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> she helps people



You stand up for the things you talk about and actually put some thought behind your discussions - whether or not I agree with them


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 13, 2013)

He boldly ventured forth from the BHM thread to spread his awesomeness even further around dims


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 13, 2013)

I think she can read my mind?


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 14, 2013)

Thinks that could be a scary place to venture runs screaming from the room and says no thanks keep your mind to yourself 

Always manages to make me laugh


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 14, 2013)

Her witty replies make me smile and she has an awesome sense of humour which I enjoy as well


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 14, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> I think she can read my mind?





spiritangel said:


> Thinks that could be a scary place to venture runs screaming from the room and says no thanks keep your mind to yourself



A scary read, but at least interestingly-punctuated. Conformity is over-rated :happy:

I'm happy to see Newfie here again. She's truly hugtastic and positivalicious!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 14, 2013)

She's an interesting person in the very best sense.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2013)

Being "snarky" is a good thing in Dromond's case...just means he's a cool guy and has a passion about what he likes...


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 14, 2013)

He tells Sammich guy where its at.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 15, 2013)

He's a good person to commiserate with. I could see myself being a real life friend with him.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 15, 2013)

Megan posts the yummiest looking recipes on fb and she is such an awesome and involved Mother, you can see how much she loves and adores her family


----------



## azerty (Aug 16, 2013)

She Knowles how to say true and lovely words to people


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 16, 2013)

^He keeps up with the Paysite section...like a BOSS!

@ODFFA: Exclamation in this case only pertains to second clause? So, it's not like I'm shouting...until after the elipses.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 16, 2013)

He is a master of the backhanded compliment.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very cool and smart guy! and always loved his avatar!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2013)

Bodybuilding Fan :bow: :bow:

Wanted to share this great video on 2012 Mr. Olympia - Kai Greene - (runner-up) videos talk about a day in his. 
No glitz or promotional stuff that you often see from other bodybuilder videos...
Very humble man- hopefully he wins it all this year...


Kai Greene - On Good Day New York : 7-29-2013

Kai Greene Day in the Life

Kai Greene Part 1

Kai Greene Part 2

 Kai Greene Part 3


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 16, 2013)

My favourite gentleman round these parts....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 16, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> Bodybuilding Fan :bow: :bow:
> 
> Wanted to share this great video on 2012 Mr. Olympia - Kai Greene - (runner-up) videos talk about a day in his.
> No glitz or promotional stuff that you often see from other bodybuilder videos...
> ...




Totally brother in iron! love Kai! the man's work ethic is incredible! also he is very philosophical. Shawn Rodden is looking good this year, along with Phil too! i hope Kai wins too! he deserves atleast one olympia! i always liked Kai, very humble and all around great guy! pretty massive and cut as well can't wait for this year's Olympia and Generation Iron! September will be a GOOD month! Kai a.k.a. The Predator! lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd-4qBhUSR4


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 16, 2013)

Badass avatar !


----------



## Dromond (Aug 16, 2013)

Seems like a really smooth guy.


----------



## dharmabean (Aug 16, 2013)

There is such a huge level of admiration and respect for him.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2013)

She is radiant, soulful and willing to learn


----------



## Victoria08 (Aug 17, 2013)

She's just awesome! I love seeing her posts


----------



## dharmabean (Aug 18, 2013)

I haz a girl crush on her. She's just too adorable.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 18, 2013)

She's a cool chick awesome all around from what I can tell


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 18, 2013)

She has the best smile and a beautiful outlook to go with it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2013)

She's the reason I visit the foodie board.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2013)

He's totally awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2013)

Matty is simply one of the bestest people I know


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2013)

She has a lot of positive energy and sees the good in people.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> She has a lot of positive energy and sees the good in people.



*Only deserving of a real "hero sandwich"* :bow: :bow: :bow:







*
True "gut buster" Mile High Pastrami Sandwich from Harold's Famous Deli -Edison NJ - no cheapo "conservative" condiments- meats or ingredients here!!!!!!
*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bodybuilding fan! and an appreciation for the strongman ways and strong BBW. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2013)

Loves BBW's not afraid to speak his mind and passionate about life


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 20, 2013)

Super sweet, cute as can be and a great cook


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 20, 2013)

Very beautiful and is a great wonderful person. So special and unique in every way.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 20, 2013)

Funny and sweet! Open and honest and very easy to talk to. Oh I cant forget cute as I dont know what


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 21, 2013)

She is an adorable wee poppet!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2013)

One of the classiest, most graceful women I know


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 21, 2013)

There is so much good that could be said and much could bear repeating lol I think pretty much anyone she comes into contact with has something good to say cause she's that kinda gal a friend to all


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 21, 2013)

always has a great motto


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2013)

He looks good in a Tux


----------



## balletguy (Aug 23, 2013)

she is so sweet


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 23, 2013)

He's a nice guy, very photogenic


----------



## Mathias (Aug 24, 2013)

It's always nice to see her posts.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 24, 2013)

She has a cute smile and seems very nice.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2013)

Matty has many hidden layers and depths

HD left me the nicest feedback the other day


----------



## balletguy (Aug 24, 2013)

she is a real good person


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 24, 2013)

He seems like a pretty nice sincere guy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> He seems like a pretty nice sincere guy.



I like that he always has something positive to say, have it be in a thread in general or towards the ladies.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 24, 2013)

He has the sexiest Mexistache in the entire solar system.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2013)

he gives the best compliments of anyone I know and uses words like Mexistache whats not to like?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 25, 2013)

Among the seemingly countless things I just adore about her, I like to follow her culinary and other creative adventures!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 25, 2013)

Such beautiful eyes and a killer smile plus who doesn't like a hopeless romantic with an awesome motto, a lovely lady indeed!


----------



## Victoria08 (Aug 26, 2013)

Her beautiful smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2013)

She is Amazing, has awesome taste, and looks good in hats


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 26, 2013)

she can make things and is crafty.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 28, 2013)

He knows alot about classic movies.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice person with good values.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2013)

he is a great guy he just needs to believe it


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 29, 2013)

Always so upbeat and such a positive attitude, always has a kind word and loads of reassurance!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2013)

seeing her name here always brings a smile to my face


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2013)

Her always upbeat personality


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 29, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Her always upbeat personality



Her Courage, hands down.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 29, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Her Courage, hands down.



Homes is rockin' the mexistache! Plus being an all-around cool dude that is prosletyzing men everywhere to return to days of yore when double-edged safety razors ruled the day!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2013)

We have to trust him he's a Dr and stuff that is online is never a lie (looks innocent)


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 30, 2013)

Innocent as a newborn faun. Plus you're right, everything on the internet is true.

Continuing the thread, judging from her posts she is a very loyal and thoughtful friend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2013)

I just left a month-long visit in TX, his current location. I admit I've always been a texophile but had never been 'til July into August and my experience otherwise was not great but it's a beautiful state and I was so struck by the hospitality and kindness of the people there, I'll never forget it.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 30, 2013)

She's such a strong, determined person who doesn't let anything stop her. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2013)

he is one of the first people I met when I joined here and he is and always will be one of my favorites


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 31, 2013)

A beautiful lady with what looks like amazing culinary skills so jealous lol


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2013)

Awww shucks :wubu::wubu:

She is so full of life and always smiling it makes me smile


----------



## CPProp (Aug 31, 2013)

I like how she is the
Twinkling, twinkling, little star, 
That always wonders how you are 
Her posts can take you up above the world so high, 
And make you feel like you could fly.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2013)

awww he took the time to rewrite a rhyme for me that is so sweet


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 3, 2013)

She is a nice, considerate, and thoughtful person.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2013)

he has a big heart, and is a great guy


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2013)

She cheers me up


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 9, 2013)

He has the word "snuggle" in his username. I'm all for folks who like to snuggle.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2013)

I like her random texts the most. They're fabulous, usually something that reminds us of one another.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2013)

He gives me faith that there are still amazing guys out there, he is so very talented Musically which I am very envious of, and he is an all round great guy


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 9, 2013)

She's got an awesome positive attitude...she just makes me smile


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 9, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> She's got an awesome positive attitude...she just makes me smile



She's one of the most amazing people I've ever met online :wubu:.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great taste in things, good sense of humor, and likes video games. Awesome guy all around in my humble opinion. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2013)

Even though life keeps knocking him down he gets back up and keeps trying


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 12, 2013)

Her honesty and willingness to be vulnerable. She shows me how to be BRAVE.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2013)

She is finding herself.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 12, 2013)

He has good taste in root beer.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Her honesty and willingness to be vulnerable. She shows me how to be BRAVE.



you just made me tear up and I can't rep you atm to say ty


He is a lot more amazing than he gives himself credit for and he looks very dapper in a tux


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2013)

She can always find a good word for anyone.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 14, 2013)

She told me the way to Frogtown-Hollow.


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 14, 2013)

There's always sincerity in his humour and humour in his sincerity :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2013)

She is a radiantly beautiful soul, who reminds me that there is always something more to learn, and who always reminds me of a beautiful balerina


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2013)

This thread should be re-named 'What Does Spiritangel Like About the Previous Poster'. LOL


----------



## Mathias (Sep 14, 2013)

Even when she's gone through tough times, she still takes time to be encouraging to others.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2013)

hahaha I think there are a few of us that keep this thread alive


I love his never give up spirit, and that even when he is having a bad day he doesnt let it keep him down long


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2013)

Everything... That is all lol... How can you choose with so much good to choose from!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2013)

Her smile lights up the place!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 16, 2013)

His smile also lights up the place


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2013)

She is super awesome and cool while being one of the kindest most loving souls I have ever met


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 16, 2013)

That she always has spirit and has helpful words to say


----------



## Weirdo890 (Sep 16, 2013)

He's a badass mofo.


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 16, 2013)

Has a super awesome youtube video, seems like a great guy!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 16, 2013)

She has pleasant conversation and not afraid to say how she feels about things.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2013)

He's smart and obviously observant from his comments... And he has a nice smile


----------



## Weirdo890 (Sep 16, 2013)

She's a sweet gal, filled with love.


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a lot of respect for him throwing caution to the wind and following his dream!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 16, 2013)

She takes awesome photos


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2013)

She also takes very beautiful pictures, she is really photogenic I like a great smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2013)

She is sunshine on the cloudiest of days


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 17, 2013)

she has a great heart


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 17, 2013)

He knows about Gilmorris.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2013)

She knows how to kick butt on x box


----------



## balletguy (Sep 19, 2013)

I think she makes many people on here smile


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Sep 22, 2013)

his very kind


----------



## balletguy (Sep 22, 2013)

she posts lovley pictures.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2013)

He is someone I always love catching up with


----------



## balletguy (Sep 23, 2013)

She is a great listner


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2013)

He's unique and I like that. :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice funny person with a good heart and soul.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2013)

he gave me the best rep the other day


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 26, 2013)

Her posts lighten my day and her positive energy rubs off, gives me more positive vibes for the future and puts a bigger smile on my face


----------



## balletguy (Sep 26, 2013)

She is a nice person to chat with


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2013)

He's a decent guy, writes good posts, nice to talk to


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 29, 2013)

She's a Newfie! In my experience, people from Newfoundland are pretty great


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 29, 2013)

A pretty girl with a resolute attitude and a love for Right Said Fred!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome guy with excellent taste in music and is musically talented himself. :bow: and he is in Texas so more cool points lol.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 29, 2013)

He has a very big heart and seems to be quite the romantic.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 29, 2013)

littlefairywren said:


> He has a very big heart and seems to be quite the romantic.



Aw thanks and i am just that haha. She is nice, with cute qualities and she has a sense of humor and she keeps the name a song from the last letter thread alive along with me lol. And she is the first lady i EVER saw diss Magic Mike haha.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2013)

His Passion for Music and Colin hay


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 30, 2013)

She is a cool nice gal and that she can appreciate the greatness of Colin Hay. :bow: :happy:


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the cut of their jib.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2013)

I really love his openess and honesty about who he is


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 4, 2013)

She's always the first to offer support and encouragement when it's needed. I know I'm not the only one that appreciates her for that


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 4, 2013)

She's got a beautiful smile


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it's cool he is from Norway and i take it he likes Martain Scorsese judging from the username whom i think is a great director.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 4, 2013)

I like his ability to empathize.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 4, 2013)

She is a cool chick that seems experienced in life that gives good opinions.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 4, 2013)

Just from what I've seen of his posts, he strikes me as the real deal and a true class act.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 4, 2013)

She gives out some brilliant reps


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2013)

he is very amusing and has an interesting mind


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2013)

She said my apartment would be yellow and that she saw sunlight across the top of a wooden table. When I arrived at the apartment, it was freshly painted pale yellow and my friend surprised me with a wooden table and sat it under the big windows and we watched the sun shining on it and I knew everything was going to be perfect.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> She said my apartment would be yellow and that she saw sunlight across the top of a wooden table. When I arrived at the apartment, it was freshly painted pale yellow and my friend surprised me with a wooden table and sat it under the big windows and we watched the sun shining on it and I knew everything was going to be perfect.



This just made my day I am so truly happy for you 

She is always there for me in good times and bad I feel so very blessed to be able to call her not only a friend but my soul sister


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2013)

A very sweet lady indeed - just looking at her avatar makes me smile.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2013)

I like that every time he posts, I think it's actually Amaranthine that posts, I'm never disappointed, but you'd think after 3+ years I'd be used to it already.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2013)

his musicality, his awesomeness and his all round just hozayness


----------



## Oona (Oct 7, 2013)

She's so sweet and caring. She picks up on the slightest of emotions and knows just what to say to make me feel better.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

I love this! So happy for you. 



CastingPearls said:


> She said my apartment would be yellow and that she saw sunlight across the top of a wooden table. When I arrived at the apartment, it was freshly painted pale yellow and my friend surprised me with a wooden table and sat it under the big windows and we watched the sun shining on it and I knew everything was going to be perfect.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm referring to OONA: She is SASSY!  :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 7, 2013)

She has an October birthday, I am jealous!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> She has an October birthday, I am jealous!



She lives in Kentucky. I'd love to go visit there someday...


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2013)

She's just so nice and wonderful.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 8, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> She's just so nice and wonderful.



He's got the cutest smile.


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 8, 2013)

She is a really lovely person. And she left me a very thoughtful rep comment the other day


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

She has a good taste in music. :bow:


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 8, 2013)

He seems to be a happy person... With someone special in his life.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 8, 2013)

Her beauty, her spunk and the fact that she demanded - rightly! - to be on Hozay's crush list


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> He seems to be a happy person... With someone special in his life.




Thanks, both are true. 

She seems out-going and speaks her mind. And is open about herself.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2013)

He gives me a run for my money of some of the thread games here. Bravo!


----------



## Oona (Oct 8, 2013)

He is a great conversationalist... and has two puppies! (yes, they are puppies!)


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

She is amazing, radiant and just an all round great person


----------



## azerty (Oct 9, 2013)

She is so nice with her comments


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 9, 2013)

He gives great compliments


----------



## balletguy (Oct 9, 2013)

She is nice to chat with


----------



## Oona (Oct 9, 2013)

He knows how to put the "pro" in procrastination, just like me


----------



## balletguy (Oct 9, 2013)

Her pictures are adorable.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2013)

He is an all round awesome guy


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 10, 2013)

She's a survivor!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 10, 2013)

She seems like a cool person and had an awesome youtube video. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2013)

He helps make this a place to keep comming back to


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 10, 2013)

She has a great personality and a fun Amazon wish list. She also has a super cute youtube video, yes I watched it


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gosh, where do i start with this amazing woman.:wubu: funny, smart, beautiful, amazing person with a great heart. And takes no crap. Just all around amazing. :wubu:


----------



## balletguy (Oct 10, 2013)

He is from Texas. Love that state


----------



## JonesT (Oct 11, 2013)

He enjoys traveling. Always a good thing.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 11, 2013)

He's a very sensitive and caring person.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 11, 2013)

She's a very smart lady. I admire that.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 11, 2013)

She lives in New York, that is awesome!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 11, 2013)

Seems like a cool gal and she contributes to the name a song from the last letter thread and that's cool in my book. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2013)

He loves his music, as do I. A world without music would be very poor indeed.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2013)

She appreciates the value of Music, and gives great Hugs (I know for reals)


----------



## JonesT (Oct 12, 2013)

She is full of compliments and good spirits.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 12, 2013)

He is a cool laid back guy and good to see him posting on the boards again. :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 13, 2013)

An all-around good guy with great taste in music.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 14, 2013)

His charisma and wonderful sense of humor


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2013)

She is an absolute darling!!


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 14, 2013)

She has some insane dreams just like me !


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm envious that he is learning about game design, as I would have loved to have done that myself.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a super sweet lady.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 16, 2013)

He's a kick-ass dude with a sweet temperament.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 20, 2013)

This man is the real deal, his authenticity is refreshing. And he's waaaaay more awesome than he knows.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2013)

She is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 20, 2013)

Love his avatar.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 20, 2013)

She has a genuine heart, and that's a rare commodity these days.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2013)

She is one of the Most amazing women I have ever met


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 30, 2013)

Among so many other things, she's just gooorgeous! I just want to hug her whenever I see a pic or video of her ^.^


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I really like the way she speaks... So softly and she seems really cool. I think we would be mates...


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 31, 2013)

She's the most beautiful teacher in all of Oz :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2013)

She's one of my favourite Dimmers and I adore her completely.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 1, 2013)

She lives in Australia!!


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 7, 2013)

I like her taste in music


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2013)

She is stylish and classy and all sorts of awesome plus she has great taste in hats


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 8, 2013)

She's a sexy and sassy spirit of joy.


----------



## azerty (Nov 9, 2013)

He said so true words


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 9, 2013)

Super nice. Knows how to put a smile on a gals face =)


----------



## azerty (Nov 9, 2013)

She is an other great and nice woman from Australia


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2013)

He gives great rep


----------



## azerty (Nov 10, 2013)

By spreading the Love she couldn't do something more beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 23, 2013)

He always has a nice thing to say to people! That's commendable.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 23, 2013)

He is from one of my most favorite states


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 26, 2013)

His name suggests grace and class.


----------



## Mr Gosh (Nov 26, 2013)

I like that he came up with the quote, "The whole world is crazy, it's just that there are a few of us smart enough to realize it" and that in his YouTube video his voice is like an American version of my mate Ben's.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 26, 2013)

He gives great compliments.


----------



## azerty (Nov 27, 2013)

He is a smart guy, his signature makes me laugh and think I'm smart guy to


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 28, 2013)

He's such a sweetie and always nice to me.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 28, 2013)

She is a new star rising on Dims


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 28, 2013)

His screenname makes me think of a cool hybrid monster.


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

His sends so nice appreciation on the board


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 2, 2013)

I really do sense much sincerity from him. I think he's a great guy.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 2, 2013)

I love her sense of humor.


----------



## JASmith (Dec 2, 2013)

Any person that has any avatar based on the Blues Brothers is alright with me.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 2, 2013)

He's a godless heathen like me! *fist bumps him*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2013)

He's totally one of my bros! That's not a term of endearment I throw around like crazy, so it's a pretty big deal!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 7, 2013)

He lives in a state that I want to visit someday!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 7, 2013)

He makes me smile!


----------



## JASmith (Dec 7, 2013)

Is a pretty woman


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 8, 2013)

He plays chess and smokes a pipe, which makes me think of log cabins, warm fires and SNOW.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2013)

littlefairywren said:


> He plays chess and smokes a pipe, which makes me think of log cabins, warm fires and SNOW.



Likes snow.. must be a cold weather fan like me :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 10, 2013)

My buddy! fellow bodybuilding fan and liker of cold weather like me haha lol.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 10, 2013)

His screen name and that he is still here conjures up an ever lasting battery.


----------



## JASmith (Dec 10, 2013)

Enjoys clay bird shooting; something that I would love to get back into some day.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 16, 2013)

That he is a fellow Clay pigeon shooter .


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2013)

that he helps keeps this thread going


----------



## azerty (Dec 18, 2013)

She is a smart woman


----------



## Dromond (Dec 18, 2013)

He's always a gentleman.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 18, 2013)

His posts in Hyde Park.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 18, 2013)

He has a SOA avatar!! \m/


----------



## J34 (Dec 19, 2013)

Like metal, makes her awesome in my book


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2013)

His location is where I grew up. Also, I've been thinking of naming my firstborn Purple Monkey Dishwasher because it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2013)

She is one of the most determined and strongest people I've ever met.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2013)

He is nothing short of amazing nothing keeps him down for too long his courage and determination are such an inspiration plus he really does have the most amazing light up the room smile


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 21, 2013)

She's so king and caring towards fellow board members.


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 21, 2013)

She's intelligent and gorgeous, and has a lovely, confident presence about her. What's not to like?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 21, 2013)

Pretty much everything. She's one cool chick (in the vernacular of my youth).


----------



## azerty (Dec 22, 2013)

He is a smart and nice man


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2013)

He always takes the time to compliment others and he gives great ones as well


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 22, 2013)

She's just one of my very favourite Dims beauties :happy:


----------



## azerty (Dec 22, 2013)

She really makes want to discover South Africa


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2013)

He has multiple interests, posting in several forums, so is 'well-rounded' and is a kind soul.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2013)

She is inspirational, courageous and even when things are hard she manages to find some light in the darkness.


----------



## azerty (Dec 25, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> She is inspirational, courageous and even when things are hard she manages to find some light in the darkness.



She has a beautiful name, specialy for today


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 29, 2013)

Always a complete gentleman.


----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 29, 2013)

He is laid back, personable and I enjoy reading his posts.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 29, 2013)

She is a beautiful young woman who isn't afraid to speak her mind.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 29, 2013)

A BBW with an interesting list of wishes


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bodybuilding/strength fan who appreciates BBW and a strong BBW like me!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2013)

(think you need to re read what you wrote I thought you were a Man not a bbw just sayin  )


He has a great sense of humour and has not given up on love


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 30, 2013)

She's just a wonderful human being. :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't quite know what to make of him, but he's entertaining!


----------



## Oona (Dec 30, 2013)

He's sweet, full of great compliments, and awesome advice!


----------



## azerty (Dec 30, 2013)

She is a nice and smiling woman


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2014)

Time to lock this thread and move it to a new one!

Oh, and I'll say what I like about azerty there.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2014)

He's created this thread and it's uplifted a lot of people.

Now, perhaps it's time for him to begin 2014's, with great expectations for the new year.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2014)

She has a fabulous cat.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 4, 2014)

He's overcoming a bad 2013 and will have a much better 2014.


----------



## JonesT (Feb 4, 2014)

Her answer for location. "Our grass is blue"


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2014)

I like that his signature is kinda like my lifes motto, and he likes football just hope he's not a broncos fan lol


----------



## azerty (Feb 5, 2014)

I like her smile


----------

